# Objekte ohne Hintergrund abspeichern



## Suzie73 (14. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich glaub ich steh auf dem Schlauch:
Hab mit Photoshop 6.0 einen Webbutton (Hintergrundsebenen, Button- und Textebene)
erstellt. 
Problem: ich möchte natürlich nur den Button speichern ohne den Hintergrund. Hatte
bereits Hintergrund ausgeblendet und nur die beiden sichtbaren Ebenen zu einer Ebene gemacht. Beim speichern, speichert es aber das ganze Bild ab. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo der Fehler sein könnte?

Danke.
Suzie


----------



## creaface (14. März 2005)

Als was willste den das Bild speichern? Muss halt ein GIF sein und bei "für Web speichern" das Kästchen "Transparenz" aktiviert. MfG René


----------



## Suzie73 (15. März 2005)

Ich möchte das Bild als jpg speichern, aber eben nur das Bild als solches und nicht
den Hintergrund, auch nicht als transparenten Hintergrund. Wenn ich den Button nachher in eine Website einfügen möchte, muß ja die Größe stimmen und dann kann ich ja nicht
den Hintergrund dabei brauchen.

Ist es eventl. eine Lösung, zuerst die verschiedenen Ebenen als psd. (Photoshop Format) abzuspeichern

Suzie


----------



## Tom2k5 (15. März 2005)

Hi,

irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was Du da geschrieben hast.

Du möchtest das Bild als JPEG speichern (unterstützt schonmal garkeine Transparenz beim Speichern fürs Web) und das Ganze dann noch ohne Hintergrund?

Sobald Du den Hintergrund transparent machst und das Bild als GIF oder PNG abspeicherst, ist der Hintergrund doch weg bzw. nicht sichtbar. Daher verstehe ich nicht ganz was Du eigentlich meinst.

Poste doch das Bild mal im Anhang, vielleicht kann man sich dann eher vorstellen, was Du meinst 

LG,
der Tom


----------



## C4T (15. März 2005)

Jo, wie Tom2k5 schon gesagt hat ... Transparenz mit JPG is nich.
Aber je nach dem wie deine Page aussieht, bzw. was für einen Hintergrund (z.B. einfarbig)du hast, gäbe es noch eine möglichkeit.
Nimm einfach als Hintergrundfarbe für den Button deine Hintergrundfarbe von der Homepage und schon hast du das Problem gelöst.
Sieht dann voll transparent aus der Button *g*
Verstehe zwar nicht wieso du unbedingt JPG haben musst, aber ok.
Das wäre z.B. ne Lösung.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (15. März 2005)

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist das Problem, dass der Button auf einer Ebene liegt und auf einer anderen Ebende etwas anderes. Die Arbeitsfläche ist nun jedoch größer (z.B. 800x600) als der Button. Will man jetzt nur den Button abspeichern muss man dafür sorgen, dass die Arbeitsfläche so groß ist wie der Button.
Dafür klickst du am besten mit gedrückter Strg-Taste auf die Ebene des Buttons und selektierst ihn. Dann kopierst du den Button (Strg-C).
Wenn du nun auf Datei -> ..neu gehst sind die Maße des Buttons schon eingestellt und du musst ihn dann nur noch im Dokument einfügen und abspeichern.

So das war jetzt, für ein eingentlich sehr simples Problem, recht ausführlich aber auch das muss man erstmal verstehen 
Ich hoffe das war überhaupt das Problem.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## Suzie73 (15. März 2005)

Genau, Kuhlmaehn, du hast das Problem exakt beschrieben. Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass ich einen runden Button habe und daher immer noch an den Ecken den Hintergrund habe. Aber wenn ich den Button dann als Gif abspeichere und zusätzlich den Hintergrund an den Ecken transparent mache, müßt es gehen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Suzie


----------

